# Table Saw Safety



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting gadget, especially for ripping small stock for trestles, structures, etc.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Great idea!







I have been cutting some very thin pieces on my table saw recently and because I am blind in one eye, I was really reticent about doing this. I'm getting a couple of these TODAY.







Thanks for posting.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't see anything in Dwight's post. Just his one line of text. 
???? 

JackM


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's quite a product, Dwight. Thanks for the video... Looks like a pair is the best... Amazon has the Model 100 for $49.95...


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

The only drawback I see for our hobby is that it works down to only 1/8"! I've made and need much smaller cuts on a table saw. Interesting invention, but I think I'll stick to feather boards and push sticks. And save the $50 for more trains. 

Craig


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 04 Jan 2012 10:44 AM 
I don't see anything in Dwight's post. Just his one line of text. 
???? 

JackM 

Your web browser may be missing an add-in to view YouTube videos. Or possibly there was a glitch and the code got lost in transit during your first try to view the thread. Did it show up when you accessed the thread to read subsequent replies?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well damn...as soon as I get some money, guess I'm gonna treat myself.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the MicroMark Tilt Arbor Table Saw that I bought years ago. Expensive but well worth it imho (I built my whole cab with it), and it will rip strips down to 0.05" or less. There are times, however, when I need to use the full sized saw, and I think I'll pick up one of these for those occasions. If I like it, I'll buy a second one.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Most of those push sticks that I have worked with have been made in the shop, from scrap wood. They are disposable, still safe, and since you can actually cut through the push tick, it can also go down to very small measurements. If you don't believe me, you can ask a shop instructor at a school and he/she will say the same thing.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, push sticks that are made from scrap wood, if built right, will still provide a good amount of safety. But hey, you can spend money on that fancy one if you want despite what I [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

But hey, you can spend money on that fancy one if you want despite what I think.How much are fingers worth? Myself, I have a healthy respect for table saws that borders on paranoia, so to me it's worth the money. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04 Jan 2012 07:28 PM 
But hey, you can spend money on that fancy one if you want despite what I think.How much are fingers worth? Myself, I have a healthy respect for table saws that borders on paranoia, so to me it's worth the money. Your mileage may vary. Dwight,

Apparently you and I have a healthy respect for saw blades or for that matter, any cutting edge. Maybe "jjwtrainman" has never been formally introduced to the teeth of a moving saw blade! Having been a die sinker for over forty years and using large machinery with large cutters hogging lots of steel AND I STILL have all my fingers and thumbs. I made the feather boards and push sticks for my saws in my home shop, I really like this safety tool, despite the cavalier words of "trainman".









In fact, I ordered one this evening!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe 6-7+ years I've had my GRRippers.  Work great, very versatile.  Two are needed for any sizable or long stock work.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 04 Jan 2012 07:57 PM {snip}

In fact, I ordered one this evening!










So did I.... From Amazon for $49 including shipping


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 04 Jan 2012 10:44 AM 
I don't see anything in Dwight's post. Just his one line of text. 
???? 

JackM 


Your web browser may be missing an add-in to view YouTube videos. Or possibly there was a glitch and the code got lost in transit during your first try to view the thread. Did it show up when you accessed the thread to read subsequent replies? 


Semper - Good guess. It didn't show up yesterday despite a number of lookbacks, but this morning - there it is! 

No, really, I love flawless modern technology. It's like your car's headlights didn't work last night, but today they're nice and bright. (Press START to shut down, etc., etc.) 

JackM


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

04 Jan 2012 07:57 PM	Quote Reply Alert  
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04 Jan 2012 07:28 PM 
But hey, you can spend money on that fancy one if you want despite what I think. 
How much are fingers worth? Myself, I have a healthy respect for table saws that borders on paranoia, so to me it's worth the money. Your mileage may vary. 
Dwight, 
Apparently you and I have a healthy respect for saw blades or for that matter, any cutting edge. Maybe "jjwtrainman" has never been formally introduced to the teeth of a moving saw blade! Having been a die sinker for over forty years and using large machinery with large cutters hogging lots of steel AND I STILL have all my fingers and thumbs. I made the feather boards and push sticks for my saws in my home shop, I really like this safety tool, despite the cavalier words  of "trainman". 
  
In fact, I ordered one this evening! 

We all have our opinions don't we? You want to go with that, and I'll stick to my home made ones, can we draw the line there prehaps? Also, I have used and been injured by these blades before.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Bought one of those several years ago, saw it at the woodworker show and had to have one. It is a great tool to save your fingers.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered one yesterday as well - also through Amazon.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Will need more than one here.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice tool, most of my lumber is less than 1/8", however. Also, I find push sticks and featherboards work for me; but nice too anyway, especially for the professional who does this for a living; they'd be worth it for them 

daveV


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered one tonight... 

I still have all my fingers but think this good insurance....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't want to get in the habit of reaching over the blade.... too often I'll walk into a room and wonder what I was getting... might become automtic to reach there.... 
With a pusher stick it's either long enough or my fingers are sliding on the fence, my blade down and my thin stick moving the wood. 

To each his own, I'm happy for you guys getting them, but I'm not impressed. 

John


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I recommended this product in two different threads back in '09 and it didn't get much response except for some doubt of its safety. It's funny, because some of you on this thread were participants in those! I guess it's all in the marketing







There's a reason I'm an engineer and not in sales. 

I've had and used a GRR-Ripper since shortly after they were introduced on the market, and can say without reservation that there is a world of difference between it and push sticks and featherboards.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Never get lulled into a false sense of security by a fancy, hi-tech safety device. The best safety device there is that thing between your ears.


----------

